

Happy Pi Day - revital9
http://thesharklady.com/tech/fun-stuff/happy-pi-day

======
carbocation
MIT is purportedly releasing their admissions decisions on 3/14 1:59.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See also the attempt at the world's biggest mathematical magic trick,
happening on Pi day:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1189470>

------
jballanc
As an engineer, I choose to celebrate my Pi day on July, 22

------
est
pi = 6.283

<http://www.math.utah.edu/~palais/pi.html>

~~~
bugs
I read that just now and just makes me think how often I would have to use
pi/2. (I'm in mechanical engineering.)

------
sp332
Spicy Pi Bacon Squared: the ultimate Pi Day dessert!
[http://scienceblogs.com/pontiff/2009/03/spicy_pi_bacon_squar...](http://scienceblogs.com/pontiff/2009/03/spicy_pi_bacon_squared.php)

------
infinity
π ≈ 62832 / 20000 from the Aryabhatiya:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aryabhatiya>

~~~
est
Zu_Chongzhi got a better one 355/113

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zu_Chongzhi>

------
twopoint718
It is also the final day of Nerdigras:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=nerdigras>

------
jayair
Its my B'Day too! Time to have some pi.

